# 220v to 110v extension cord?



## glamabilly (Sep 25, 2010)

I live in an apartment, and don't have access to my fuse panel. I have a 220v outlet that supplies my stove. I have a welder that I want to run, that runs off of 110v it needs 20 amps to run properly. Can I build some sort of powerbar box that I can plug into the 220v outlet that will convert 220v to 110v at 20a? The stove outlet is 50a so using just one side of the plug should give me a 110v outlet at 25amps. Is this possible?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

You could get a small electrical panel, a piece of plywood, and basically make yourself a plugin panel. Can probably buy a stove power cord from an appliance store or something. I seen people do this for concerts and stuff.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

An extension cord plugged into a 50a outlet will have 50a...not 20a
So best bet is the mini plug-in sub panel
Small subs are ~$20

Fuse panel or breakers ?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

glamabilly said:


> I live in an apartment, and don't have access to my fuse panel. I have a 220v outlet that supplies my stove. I have a welder that I want to run, that runs off of 110v it needs 20 amps to run properly. Can I build some sort of powerbar box that I can plug into the 220v outlet that will convert 220v to 110v at 20a? The stove outlet is 50a so using just one side of the plug should give me a 110v outlet at 25amps. Is this possible?


well, you should have access to your fuse panel. Per the NEC it is required (with one exception I believe)
and no, using 1/2 of the stove recep will give you 120 volts/ 50 amps, not 25 amps.

you need to see if any of your general use receps are on 20 amp breakers. If so, there is your solution.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

The key word is apartment you should check with your landlord to see if he can add a new recepectale for you.

There are few rules it have to be dealt with it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

If the range receptacle is a three wire,you wouldn't have a neutral,only a ground. No Way!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

How are you going to weld in an aprtment without the chance of fire.
Sounds like a mistake waiting to happen!


----------



## glamabilly (Sep 25, 2010)

I am going to weld in my back yard, witch I have access to. I am not that stupid to weld indoors, and my stove plug is a four wire. I live in a house that was changed into three apartments, and my landlord is more like a slumlord, he will not put in an other outlet. The panel is breakers not fuses.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

How about buying a portable generator? You can get one at a pretty decent price, and then you don't have to worry about hookup, and you have it in case of power outage.
And you won't have your landlord barking at you for using too much electricity.
FW


----------



## glamabilly (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks, I'm going to try that.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Possibly the worst idea..........
You will need to use wire rated for 50a...which will not fit under a 20a outlet connection
Not sure how well that fuse will work
DO NOT try this without a fuse/breaker to limit the power to 20a
Check the name plate on your welder


----------



## glamabilly (Sep 25, 2010)

so you are saying use a stove plug to make a an extension to a 110v plug, and mount the 110v plug on an other panel with a 20 amp breaker. is that almost the same thing hayewe farm? It would be sort of an extension cord with a big plug on one end.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you have a DIY idea that meets code please post it
Dangerous & non-code ideas will be removed
Thanks


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

hayewe farm said:


> Please provide the code that the post violated or justification that it is unsafe.


There will be if the OP did go and make that kind cord to plug in the stove recetpale that is really nutty due the cord conductor size is only 4.0mm²{#12 AWG } and no way in heck it will allowed like that.

What wrong with outdoor 120 v 15/20 amp receptales ????

If it have on the house why not use it ??

To put a outdoor receptale is not super expensive to do it just couple hundred Euros to do it if the landlord set up the outdoor recetpale.

But make sure it on own circuit nothing else on that circuit and yeah RCD { GFCI } protected.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

hayewe farm said:


> Oh, and my questions are not dangerous or code violations so why do you delete them?


Dave { Moderator } did move them to off topic section and let me buzz up the link.

off topic with 20 amp extension cord

Merci.
Marc


----------

